# HR10 and HR20 on same service?



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Silly question; is it possible to use both HR10 & HR20 on one tv or even on the same line of service?


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes it is possible to have both on the same TV for I am doing it.

Now this said you will have to have the 2 lines coming from the dish to the HR20 and then 2 more lines from the dish going to the HR10-250 to be able to use all the tuners.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

And if you keep your HR10-250 and add an HR20 HD DVR to your account, you'll pay another $5/mo "mirroring fee", but no additional "DVR fee".


----------



## luv2fly3 (Sep 19, 2006)

Are there any differences in the channels each will receive if you take local HD channels, and any RSN channels out of the mix? Basically I'm asking if there are any new HD channels that the HR20 receives that the HR10 won't?


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Yes it is possible to have both on the same TV for I am doing it.
> 
> Now this said you will have to have the 2 lines coming from the dish to the HR20 and then 2 more lines from the dish going to the HR10-250 to be able to use all the tuners.





litzdog911 said:


> And if you keep your HR10-250 and add an HR20 HD DVR to your account, you'll pay another $5/mo "mirroring fee", but no additional "DVR fee".


Hmmm... I just called DirecTV to get the $99 deal (HR10 owner) and what the CSR told me is directly opposite of this. He told me that the new dish only outputs MPEG-4 HD signals, so that my HR-250 would no longer work for HD. When asked about the additional costs, he mentioned a $5.95 DVR fee. I told him I would call back later after I did some more research. This was a front-line CSR and I didn't talk to Customer Retention. Comments/clarifications?


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

luv2fly3 said:


> Are there any differences in the channels each will receive if you take local HD channels, and any RSN channels out of the mix? Basically I'm asking if there are any new HD channels that the HR20 receives that the HR10 won't?


From what I've read, there is no additional HD content for the HR20 except that you will be able to receive local channels in HD, depending on whether DirecTV has enabled your market area yet.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

TomF said:


> Hmmm... I just called DirecTV to get the $99 deal (HR10 owner) and what the CSR told me is directly opposite of this. He told me that the new dish only outputs MPEG-4 HD signals, so that my HR-250 would no longer work for HD. When asked about the additional costs, he mentioned a $5.95 DVR fee. I told him I would call back later after I did some more research. This was a front-line CSR and I didn't talk to Customer Retention. Comments/clarifications?


Amazing misinformation! Totally not true. The new AT9 5-LNB dish is totally backwards compatible with all older DirecTV Receivers and DVRs, including the HR10-250. It's just that those older receivers cannot tune into the new Ka-band MPEG4 satellite signals that provide the new local HDTV channel services.

And if you're already paying the DVR fee for your HR10-250, you don't have to pay it again on a second, third, fourth, etc DVR. One DVR fee covers all of your DVRs.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Yup, I thought this through and realized the CSR didn't know what he was talking about (why haven't I learned from experience?). 

I don't currently pay a DVR fee because I've had TiVo long enough to have a lifetime subscription. I'm guessing that I will have to pay the new fee with the HR20 since the lifetime sub is from TiVo and has nothing to do with DirecTV.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

TomF said:


> Yup, I thought this through and realized the CSR didn't know what he was talking about (why haven't I learned from experience?).
> 
> I don't currently pay a DVR fee because I've had TiVo long enough to have a lifetime subscription. I'm guessing that I will have to pay the new fee with the HR20 since the lifetime sub is from TiVo and has nothing to do with DirecTV.


That's true.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

TomF said:


> I don't currently pay a DVR fee because I've had TiVo long enough to have a lifetime subscription. I'm guessing that I will have to pay the new fee with the HR20 since the lifetime sub is from TiVo and has nothing to do with DirecTV.





litzdog911 said:


> That's true.


Is that actually true?

I thought I had read on another thread that the DVR fee is the DVR fee and if you've got lifetime, you have lifetime. Especially if you're keeping the HR10-250 active I would think that you won't be charged any more than the additional receiver fee. Anyone know for certain?

What if you've had lifetime DVR service (no DVR fee charge) and have a mix of non-HR20s and one or more HR20 - are you charged or not? If you've had lifetime DVR service and swap out for all HR20s, for example - still no DVR charge? Or now paying DVR charge because you have no TiVo?

Are there any people out there who had lifetime DVR service and now have just R15s and/or HR20s. Are you now being charged a DVR fee?

Very curious as I have been kicking around the idea of "swapping out" my leased HR10-250 for an HR20. Not that that would be a deal breaker, but something to consider.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Is that actually true?
> Very curious as I have been kicking around the idea of "swapping out" my leased HR10-250 for an HR20. Not that that would be a deal breaker, but something to consider.


My thoughts exactly. When the CSR _incorrectly _told me I wouldn't get HD on my HR10, that was a deal breaker. The extra $5.95/mo I could live with, but if course I'd like not to have to pay it! I think I may call Customer Retention directly. I've heard of some existing HR10 customers getting the HR20 for just the $19.95 S&H.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

I just got off the phone with DirecTV. Talked to Customer Retention and got the standard deal for previous HR10 owners, $99 + $19.95 S&H. Asked about the DVR fee of $5.95/mo and was told that even though I have a lifetime TiVo subscription, since this wasn't a TiVo box, it wasn't applicable. Installation is scheduled for Mon 10/9. Now I'll finally be able to record _24 _ in HD since I couldn't get it OTA before.

Thanks for the quick replies and info!


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Yes it is possible to have both on the same TV for I am doing it.
> 
> Now this said you will have to have the 2 lines coming from the dish to the HR20 and then 2 more lines from the dish going to the HR10-250 to be able to use all the tuners.


Thanks for that info! I guess then it would not be a problem using the HR10 on a second tv while the HR20 is on the primary tv? I already have two cables running on the second tv(non-HD for now) to a R10. I can replace the R10 with the HR10, correct?


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I had an HR20-700 installed with an AT9 dish on Monday. I have three DVR receivers and six D* lines now: an HR20-700, HR10-250 (withourt 6.3 yet ) and HDVR2 (with 6.2). I couldn't be happier. Everything is working well so far. I haven't really pushed the HR20 yet in terms of regular programming, but I will over time.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

All good info............thanks to all!


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

BillyT2002 said:


> I had an HR20-700 installed with an AT9 dish on Monday. I have three DVR receivers and six D* lines now: an HR20-700, HR10-250 (without 6.3 yet ) and HDVR2 (with 6.2). I couldn't be happier.


Did the installer use the Zinwell WB68 switch? If not, which switch did he use? Did he have it with him when he came? I was going to call DirecTV today and tell them that I need at least six lines to make sure that the installer comes with an appropriate switch.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Good idea Tom! My installer came without the switch so I had to reschedule. The second installer came and still no switch so I called DirecTv and they had them come out again the same day to do the install. They sent a Sr tech to show them how to run 12 lines. So make sure the switch is on the work order.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

Somehow, just minutes after I placed my order with DirecTV yesterday afternoon, it was cancelled. I was told that I would get an e-mail confirmation of the details of the order, but when it didn't show up by last night, I checked the order status online and it showed cancelled. :eek2: 

This morning I called the 888 number for installation and asked for the status and sure enough it was marked cancelled. At first the CSR insisted that someone at my house must have called to cancel it. I asked her what time it was cancelled and explained that it was just my wife and I, I already discussed it with her and she wouldn't have cancelled the order. Turns out it was cancelled immediately after I placed the order. Apparently the CSR in Customer Retention placed the order incorrectly and he either cancelled it or it got cancelled automatically. The charge was still on my bill though and I was not notified about the cancellation.  

The first thing she did was remove the charge from my bill. Then we went round and round about the $99 offer because she said that the price was $299. I asked if she could just transfer me to Customer Retention and she said that she was CR. So we went round and round again and she agreed to honor the price. She said that some people in good standing were receiving notices offering them the swap-out price, and then quickly assured me that I would fall into that classification (10+ years and autopay). I'm going to be billed for the full price of $299 + $12.95 S&H + tax, payable in three installments and I'll get a $200 credit off my first bill upon activation. She also assured me that I would receive a switch that would match all the lines I currently had plus the two new ones  

After everything got straightened out and she asked if everything was to my satisfaction, I jokingly told here that I should have asked for programming credits for my inconvenience. She paused and then said that I shouldn't have had to call twice and that if I hadn't checked on the status and 10/9 rolled around and no one came for the install, that would be a disaster. So she gave me $10 off HBO for six months. Net price should end up being $68.16 including tax.  

It seemed so simple the first time!


----------



## rickaren (Jan 22, 2003)

steff3 said:


> Silly question; is it possible to use both HR10 & HR20 on one tv or even on the same line of service?


*I have two Directv Tivos (SD & HD) plus Dish VIP 622 DVR all on one TV. Works out fine.*


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

Hello Tom:

I believe that that was the exact switch he used, but I'll get down into the basement at some point this weekend and verify that. He had the switch on him when he came. He also ran all new wiring, siliconed the holes from the old wiring, made everything look much neater, grounded everything (the last guy didn't bother grounding anything and I was getting interference every time the oil furnace turned on). He was very professional and I couldn't be happier with the ob he did. The only place where he had problems was installing the blue box and wall plate with 4 built in RF jacks. I had a matching one installed already both from smarthome.com and he broke the white plastic covering. He also did not get the blue box flush within the wall. I wasn't complaining though. I will have a contractor friend of mine come in at some point and fix it and I'll just buy another white wall plate from smarthome.com so that the two wall plates match. For now, no-one lookes behind the A/V cabinet, anyway. 

The first HR20 he installed was dead on arrival. The LED lights never even powered up. His suspicion was the power supply was bad.

The second HR20 worked like a charm. All in all he was at my house from 10:30AM to 4:00 PM there was so much for him to do. He also had three other jobs to do. I made sure to tip him really well.

Once I started using the HR20, I was having trouble telling it to record anything. It kept telling me that I needed to call DirecTV to instantiate DVR service. When I called the DirecTV retention lines, they check and tested everything, resent authorizations, made me reset the unit more than once and nothing would work. After I hung up with them, I found an option called 'System Test' and ran it. Once it finished testing the lines and phone line and what not, recording started working.

I'm happier than I thought I would be so far with the HR20 - being an avid TIVO fan and all.

I called last night and I'm having the RC32RF back lit remote sent to me. I'm hoping that I can find a way to set up AV1 and AV2 on it to control my other two TIVO devices.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Yes it is possible to have both on the same TV for I am doing it.
> 
> Now this said you will have to have the 2 lines coming from the dish to the HR20 and then 2 more lines from the dish going to the HR10-250 to be able to use all the tuners.


So I assume that each box would go to a different input on the TV?


----------

